# Remote Advice



## mwilson263 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi all,

I have Canon flashes - 600ex-rt & 430ex ii. I currently have a sync cord for one, as well as a Phottix transmitter and a couple receivers that will fire the flashes only. I'd like to upgrade to units so I can change settings at the camera (6d) instead of at each flash which is cumbersome.

I've done some research, but am a bit confused at which system to go with. I don't think an st-e3-rt is am option because of the 430 but am not sure; and have looked at Yongnuo 622c, Pocket Wizard, and Phottix Odin.

I'd appreciate any suggestions or experiences any of you have had with these.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 19, 2017)

Well you can always sell the 430 used.  And buy a 2nd flash that works better remotely with a trigger of choice.  Or one that already has remote capabilities built in.  It just might be cheapre in the long run, getting a little back from the 430 sale.


----------



## mwilson263 (Jul 20, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Well you can always sell the 430 used.  And buy a 2nd flash that works better remotely with a trigger of choice.  Or one that already has remote capabilities built in.  It just might be cheapre in the long run, getting a little back from the 430 sale.



That's a great idea - hadn't thought about going down that route.  I've heard good things about Yongnuo flashes so might look at those, but will also research other brands.


----------

